# Lizardman Hero choices- Scale it up



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Howdy all,

After my Slann mini-tactica im continuing on with the lizardman choices. Next up- the heroes list

Firstly, lets get the special characters out of the way. Chakax, tiktaq'to and oxyotl are all hideously overcosted for their respective abilities, so avoid them at all cost. :nono:

WIth the new changes to Comet, Tetto'eko is worth a look in as an insta-comet without having to use a power scroll, but really i feel he takes dice away from the Slann who is the important caster in the list. i personally wont use him but i wudnt put him in the "HELL NO" tray just yet k:

Gor-rock intrigues me, much in the way the old character lotl-botl did (anyone else remember him? now that was a character!!) for 215pts you get a scar vet with 4+ scaly skin, re-rolls to hit (in forst combat round) and both re-rolls for wounds suffered and immunity to killing blow. then throw into the mix that he always counts as defending an obstacle, which i rule as a -1 to hit, and you have one bad-ass scaly bastard. but probably his best ability is his Stubborn rule- chuck him in a big saurus unit and BAM mini-temple guard awesomeness. try him out and see wat u think :grin:

So with these out of the way lets get into the customisable heroes. First up we have the scar-vet. These guys are more than capable of taking on almost any hero-level character in the game (maybe watch out for the gorebulls...) and properly equipped can even give a lord-level a run for their money. not i did not say "beat" a lord level, well maybe an elf lord....

Scar-vets are there for laying the hurt, nothing more. no subtlety, no tactics, just pure stone mace-to-face bad-assery (its a word!!). First things first is deciding what role he is to play. is he a character hunter, a unit buffer or a rank-and-file murdering machine? each has a different set up needed.

For a character hunter you need him prepped for challenges. The biggest hurdle is the low initiative, as most characters will be higher than him. For me, the Sword of the Hornet is a must for him, along with a potion of toughness. Throw in the Enchanted shield and light armour and you can hold your own. 4 S5 attacks always striking first, and then the enemy has do get past a T8 2+ save. EVen if you dont own him first round, you should stil be standing ready for next round. Oh and a wee tip, if your Slann has lore of life cast Flesh to stone on the unit to get T10 Scar Vet :victory: 

The rank and file guy has no qualms about striking first. I would go with a great weapon, venom of the firefly frog, shield and light armour. Items like Carnosaur pendant and Dragonhelm are optional and can work well with this set-up

The buff guy is simply there to add weight of attacks and support his unit. DO NOT LET HIM GET CHALLENGED- he is not set up to deal death as well as his brother-roles, sacrifice a champ if you must. the item he wants is crown of command, to give you a nice solid stubborn unit of saurus.

Just think of a block of- Saurus led by Gor-rok, Temple Guard with Slann, Scar vet w/ crown in saurus- all holding your central line. 3 stubborn units that can take a hell of a beating

The last point is about a scar-vet BSB. in my Slann tactica i highlighted the danger of the "Last Stand" rule and intend to playtest the Scar Vet BSB. I have never used one before but at first glance im going to say ignore a magical banner, and go for shield and Armour of Destiny. 3+ armour save with a 4+ ward save should keep him alive and kicking to give you those all-important re-rolls. SOme of you are maybe thinking "Cold blooded is all i need, i dont need re-rolls!!" Trust me, they are incredibly useful for those times the dice go against you

The Skink Priest is up next. These guys are not, i repeat NOT about casting. they are there for channeling, extra arcane items and a back-up incase your slann loses concentration. In saying that, however, if you find yourself up against a lot of war machines aiming at your slann, take the signature spell and hex those bitches, anything to keep your slann alive is worth it

Best picks for items are dispel scroll (for getting rid of Pit of Shades primarily), diadem of power (in case you have some power dice kicking about) or go with a suicide priest and take the forbidden rod, for those phases where you NEED your magic to go off. expensive way to possibly only get 1 extra dice, but if that phase could win you the battle then do it! its all part of the Old Ones' plan...

The other option of course the Engine of the Gods. THis was essential in 7th but many players have turned away from it because the Ancient Steg cant break units anymore. My question is- WHY THE HELL IS IT BREAKING UNITS IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!??? :angry: This bad boy will give you a good solid save against shooting and war machines turn 1/2, and after that can fry units (even those in combat) or help your slann get those spells off easier. If needs be thunderstomp some skirmishers or fast calvary or something, but for the love of Sotek keep it out of combat!! why? because any opponent worth his salt will direct every attack at the priest. That 2+ save can only save him so long, and after he pops his flippers you have lost the engines ability. The EotG had a place in my 7th list but has dropped out of 8th, but only for the time being. If you can spare 400pts, take it. But dont skimp on the SLann or the core units to accomodate one

Skink Chiefs are the last entry to go. These guys are purely there for cheap combat support or mage/warmachine hunting. The cheap combat support guy gets a magic weapon such as Burning Blade of Chotec, something to buff the unit a bit like shield of mirrored pool and then sits in a saurus unit. yes, he has to go "outside" the unit but he stil claims his Look out Sir roll and is a dirt cheap source of extra attacks.

Anyone see what im saying here? 

No??

Waste of points. For the cost of him you can get a scar vet with pure mundane weaponry who will do so much more damage.

And if anyone mentions skink cohorts i will stab them. with a snake-tongue-shaped dagger. but more on that when i get to the core :grin:

The mage-hunter, however, is a viable option. Stick him on a terradon, give him sword of striking or (my personal fav) the spellthieving sword and watch as your opponent bunkers those mages in units. which just means they get hit by your slanns magic (Dwellers Beneath anyone??). And if they dont, swoop on in and wipe the floor with them. The same thing works against war machine crew, and small units of skirmishers. Just dont expect him to last the battle, he WILL get targetted. A magic resistance talisman might not be a bad thing for him to have

Finally- never give the BSB to a skink. Never. We arent elves, we actually have survivable characters to carry our totems around


SO there you go, my take on our heroes options. Ill try and get the core choices done tomorrow night if i can

all comments/queries/criticisms/flames/trolls (those last two dont go together)/arguments are welcome

For the furtherence of the Old Ones plan

Lord Mike-a-lota-koka-botl


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Good job, you know what I was thinking what about a scar-vet BSB with crown of command, enchanted shield and something else perhaps in horde-formation saurus, you got ld8 stubborn re-rollable for break tests and well horde saurus do kill a lot, though perhaps the crown is overkill.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

What are your thoughts on Old bloods vs. the Vets. Essentially, I could bring roughly 2 vets with 50 points of wargear OR an Old Blood with something like:

Fencing Blades (WS10, +1 attack), Glittering Amour (-1 to be hit in CC), enchanted shield, and amulet of preservation (4+ ward) and essentially have a 

1+/4++ T5 who can only be hit on 5s if not 6s putting 6 (?) attacks at str 5.

I could make a scar vet similar in that he would have a 2+ armour save, I10, -1 to hit in CC, and 2+ ward vs flaming.



Thoughts?


Also, please check your slann post, I posted a question in there regarding the magic carpet!


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

the-graven said:


> Good job, you know what I was thinking what about a scar-vet BSB with crown of command, enchanted shield and something else perhaps in horde-formation saurus, you got ld8 stubborn re-rollable for break tests and well horde saurus do kill a lot, though perhaps the crown is overkill.


Ok the first thing iv got to say is ignore the horde rule!! Never EVER take a horde unit. Horde is a stupid gimmick that GW has thrown in to make you buy another 10 models (a standard regiment set these days ) just for one extra rank. ignore horde, any infantry unit needs to be 6 wide MAX to be efficient and manouverable.

Im also not a big fan of Crown of Command on the BSB, purely because i think re-rollable cold blooded LD8 is as good as stubborn anyway. if you have been hammered in combat so badly that you cant pass that, well, you shouldnt be in that combat in the first place! Give the Crown to a support Vet in a big block, i prefer to use stuff to keep my BSB alive. he is worth big VPs and has very useful abilities. The Enchanted shield is a good start, dirt cheap and a good save



Crimzzen said:


> What are your thoughts on Old bloods vs. the Vets. Essentially, I could bring roughly 2 vets with 50 points of wargear OR an Old Blood with something like:
> 
> Fencing Blades (WS10, +1 attack), Glittering Amour (-1 to be hit in CC), enchanted shield, and amulet of preservation (4+ ward) and essentially have a
> 
> ...


As i said in the Slann tactica (answered the ques you posted btw k i jsut dont think Oldbloods are worth it, as they take valuable points away from the Slann. In 2250pts matches (what i play atm) you only have about 565pts to spend on Lords, and nearly all of that should go into your Slann. 

IF however you really want to run an oldblood (because it is your army after all and you should never take what i say as gospel- i merely want to give advice based on my experiences) then there is no reason not to take the Blade of Realities. This is the most badass motherf***in asskicking ball-crunching cockslapping weapon in the game. Whats that? your big bad general is going to kill me? 

is that it?

my guy will DESTROY YOUR VERY SOUL :crazy:

you might not think it looks like much, but remember your oldblood will likely get at least 4 hits. then all the enemy has to do is fail one out of 4 LD tests (actually very easy to do, even on LD9 or 10) and BAM the model is gone, not even killed but blasted from existence!! this is the only weapon your oldblood needs, just try and use the remaining points for a nice ward save or armour save and smile as that super-expensive enemy model is destroyed. The psychological effect alone this has on your opponent is worth the points.

Regarding the vet set-ups, you def have a good vet there with that set-up. If i can give some advice, though, is that against characters the lack of ward save could cause an issue, although flaming attacks are fairly common nowadays. But i think he is set up more as a character killer, as the I10 and -1 to hit are wasted fighting troops. i would drop the enchanted shield and dragonhelm and grab the potion of toughness, the T8 is ridiculously difficult for most heros to deal with, and if they cant wound you then you dont need the big armour save

but you are def on the right lines k:


----------

